# Microsoft Bing Rewards Program



## arceus12345

To try and get more customers to use its search engine, Microsoft has started a rewards program.

http://searchengineland.com/microsoft-launches-a-new-loyalty-program-bing-rewards-51374


----------



## Rob Pearson

Interesting news article. I wonder how many people with just start searching random things to hit their quota for the day. At least that way they'll be learning about new things on the web. I wonder how much the bing bar is making off the user data it may or may not be collecting (haven't installed it myself or read the terms/privacy agreement -- anyone that has feel free to chime in!)


----------



## arceus12345

Rob Pearson said:


> Interesting news article. I wonder how many people with just start searching random things to hit their quota for the day. At least that way they'll be learning about new things on the web. I wonder how much the bing bar is making off the user data it may or may not be collecting (haven't installed it myself or read the terms/privacy agreement -- anyone that has feel free to chime in!)


The best way is to type in random stuff like ghfth a lot until you reach your limit. Thats what i do


----------



## hewee

Sounds like they are now changing from paying the a software company to add the toolbar (spyware) to the software you install and are going right to the person who installs or uses the computer.

Installers Hall of Shame (Unwanted add-on)
http://www.calendarofupdates.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=16109&hl=


----------



## Squashman

That is not going to get me to change to Bing.


----------



## hewee

Squashman said:


> That is not going to get me to change to Bing.


Me either unless they start paying a whole lot more and in cash only.


----------



## loserOlimbs

I'll tell you what made me change to Bing... Google always changing their page for the worse to make it more Bing-ish.

Not that I use the toolbar, or would. I just want my search page to be left alone.


----------



## arceus12345

i only do it for the points  otherwise Bing sucks!


----------



## danny6114

Can someone tell me if I'm required to use IE to reap the Bing "rewards"? If so I'll pass!


----------



## namenotfound

Meh. This is what swagbucks are for...


----------



## danny6114

Wow, thanks for that info! Now I know exactly what I did before you posted your answer.
I'm just looking for what seems to be a very simple answer from obviously better informed and more experienced folks.


----------

